# Suit Type?



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Alrighty, there's a chance the answer here is obvious since it seems as though they're training knpv, but this suit looks different than the kind worn in trials. No black jutte drapery. Is it just a heavier training suit or a different type altogether? Because to me, it looks like it's padded linen(ie: conventional bitesuit) as opposed to leather and/or jutte. In fact, I think I may have seen something similar before, though it was advertised as a 'French' suit. However, that type looked a lot different than the typical ringsport suits. What gives?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vybepVnDUkA 



btw, the things I like about this suit are its thickness(or lack thereof), the length of the sleeves and openess of the cuffs, and the fact that the fit seems like it allows the dog to target the man, not the material. Taking bites in these probably shortens your lifespan a little each time, but isn't that the point?  




Andy.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Normal KNPV suit is leather with the black Jute Cover (jacket/pants) over the top. I am pretty sure they make a KNPV suit out of french linen too, they were using something like that at the club Lyka's father trains at.

Selena would know for sure though.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

it´s what we call a french suit (made of french linnen). It made in the same shape as an leather & jute suit, but made of different material. It´s thicker than covential leather & (training) jute.

We have -next to the leather & jute suit- a couple of french suits with different paddings. It is easier to put it on & off if you have only 1 dog who bites that particular suit. 
We use the different padded jackets & pants in the different stages of learning to bite a young dog.

Our decoys prefer the leather & (training)jute though (with horsebandages or 3 mm neoprene bandages on upperarm & knee) , you can move more easily and the pain?? 
"Pain is an emotion, you can shut it down" is a saying at our club  
Training jute is 3 layers of jute, trial jute 1 or 2 layers. Sometimes, with a leg biter they use ticker leg covers, with 2 layers of vilt instead of 1.

I cant compare, maybe Mike, Tim or Joel know how you can compare our french suit with a demanet suit or something.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Our decoys prefer the leather & (training)jute though (with horsebandages or 3 mm neoprene bandages on upperarm & knee) , you can move more easily and the pain??
> "Pain is an emotion, you can shut it down" is a saying at our club  .


Hmm...I remember being told, "Pain is just weakness leaving your body"....


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, the ease in which a decoy can put on/take off a leather/jute suit is something I'm taking into consideration. You can always wear extra layers(though I thought 'bandages' were put on *after* training! lol) underneath, but I like the one piece design of the linen suit.



Andy.


----------

